# Rate your dog food - great tool



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

This 31-question quiz helps you rate your dog food. I scored an A and I know many of you will, too.

Here's the link. You can pass it along to your friends and family to help them choose a better quality food.

k9cuisine.com - Dog Food Rating Tool - See how your dog food stacks up against other premium brands.

Enjoy!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oooooo...thank you. This will be awesome to recommend to my students!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Ha, ha, ha...this is great!

I answered as accurately as possible based on a typical raw meaty bone diet.

My score? 114 out of 100

Grade: A+

Is there any kibble that will score higher than 100?

Fun stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

JayJayisme said:


> Ha, ha, ha...this is great!
> 
> I answered as accurately as possible based on a typical raw meaty bone diet.
> 
> ...


Hahaha...that's pretty funny. :biggrin:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Oooh, that's a really cool rating system! Thanks for sharing! My food got 118%


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

JayJayisme said:


> Ha, ha, ha...this is great!
> 
> I answered as accurately as possible based on a typical raw meaty bone diet.
> 
> ...


Absolutely no need to poke fun at this. Raw feeder, stick to the RAW section, OK? What are you doing over here?

This is for uneducated, ignorant dog owners, this is a good rating tool that will help them see that there are better foods out there than Science Diet.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> Absolutely no need to poke fun at this. Raw feeder, stick to the RAW section, OK? What are you doing over here?
> 
> This is for uneducated, ignorant dog owners, this is a good rating tool that will help them see that there are better foods out there than Science Diet.


Let's all take a breather now....

How do you know she wasn't serious? I'm kind of curious to see myself if there is a kibble that will score over 100%. I think it's a fair question, and not a jab.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

I did Acana Wild Prairie and came up with an A+ and over 100.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> Absolutely no need to poke fun at this. Raw feeder, stick to the RAW section, OK? What are you doing over here?
> 
> This is for uneducated, ignorant dog owners, this is a good rating tool that will help them see that there are better foods out there than Science Diet.


Just because Jay feeds raw doesn't mean he can't participate. Raw feeders are more than welcome to post in the kibble section but as long as they are aware it's not ok to push raw on anyone. He is clearly not pushing raw nor being disrespectful in the slightest bit. He was just participating from the looks of it. 

You are correct, it's a great tool for the uneducated dog owner. This test has been posted many times here. I did at one point. You see, being a raw feeder doesn't make us worthy of being lumped into a group where it is assumed we think kibble feeders are dumb or lazy. Quite the opposite, I respect kibble feeders that make smart choices and research what their dogs eat. 

Carry on :frown:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

TOTW wetlands gets a 112


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> Absolutely no need to poke fun at this. Raw feeder, stick to the RAW section, OK? What are you doing over here?


It's my job to tell people where they can and cannot post. Leave that task to me. I can handle it just fine.



> This is for uneducated, ignorant dog owners, this is a good rating tool that will help them see that there are better foods out there than Science Diet.


While the list is overall not bad, it makes several inaccurate assumptions which throws it's accuracy off somewhat. It's more good than bad.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Here are a few it gave me after I rated Blue Wilderness, although I wasn't completely sure on some of the questions, but answered to the best of my ability. 
Your score is: 107 out of 100 Grade: A+
Horizon Pet Food - Legacy Adult Dog Food	107	A+
Addiction - Viva La Venison - Dry Dog Food	101	A+
Nature's Variety - Instinct Chicken Meal - Dog Food	106	A+
Orijen Adult	110	A+
Wellness Core - Original Dog Food	105	A+


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> TOTW wetlands gets a 112




Taste of the Wild beats ACANA?!!!

Oh my god, I'm heading to the store that sells Carharts and Tractors to load up tonight :biggrin:::wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> Absolutely no need to poke fun at this. Raw feeder, stick to the RAW section, OK? What are you doing over here?


Believe it or not, us RAW feeders have quite a bit to contribute to this section of the forum, considering we have all at one point or another been kibble feeders ourselves. No member of this forum is confined to one section. This kind of hostility is unwarranted and unnecessary. 




LabbieMama said:


> This is for uneducated, ignorant dog owners, this is a good rating tool that will help them see that there are better foods out there than Science Diet.


I find this tool to be faulty in many ways. (TOTW scoring higher as Acana is kind of a joke, and there are SO many factors not even considered.)
That being said, I think it's a good eye-opener for the people who buy Purina type foods, thinking they're great. I suppose it's a good "starting point" for someone just discovering the complex world of commercial dog food. 
This has been posted a number of times.


----------

